# P9 compared to PM9



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Does anyone have a side by side pic of these two Kahr's? I am on day 2 of my 10 day waiting period for my Kahr P9 but the closer I get the more I am wondering should I have bought the PM9. I plan on using the P9 for carry and it is plenty small for me. I have huge hands. Does anyone have any experience with the P9? Thanks.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

I am sort of in the same boat. I am about to purchase a P9 or PM9. I just can't decide which one.


----------



## Deker (Dec 29, 2006)

look at kahr.com. hit the product review tab, select perfect packin kahrs. there is a picture that shows the pm9, p9 and t9 stacked up.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Decker. Here is the pic he is referring to.









I am still looking for a picture(s) that might show a little more detail but this does help.:smt023


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a P9 that has been my carry gun since before there was any such thing as a PM9.

It has always been a flawless gun, not one single malfunction. Granted I don't shoot it a great deal, but I have 100% confidence in it.

At one point I had planned to add a PM9, but when I handled one in person I realized that the grip is just too small for my hands. Instead I carry a J frame subby when I need maximum concealment.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess the waiting period is up by now, but I have the P9 and am very happy with it. I like to shoot the guns I have, even (perhaps especially) my carry pieces. While my hands are small, the PM9 was just so compact that I couldn't get a good grip on it. It was not a pleasure to shoot. It would truly be a "carry a lot, shoot a little" gun. I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

I picked up my Kahr this week. I really like this gun. Here are a few pictures I took today.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

The P9 was GREAT! I was really surprised at how accurate this gun is. I shot over 200 rounds of my Cabela's Ultramax target rounds and 20 Winchester Supreme SXT 147GR. I had no issues with any ammo. Only two things that I don't really like. This gun throws some brass! The poor guy standing next to me was getting bombarded! The other is, when you have the slide locked back and insert the 8 round magazine it unlocks the slide and loads a round automatically. It does not do this with the 7 round magazine. Overall I am VERY satisfied with my new purchase and I now have more confidence in the reliability of this gun. I will keep you Kahr fans updated.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I really like my P9 also. Good write-up and let us know how it goes. I find that the mag springs are so tight that racking the pistol can be a chore. But the gun fires flawlessly.

I got the all black version.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Here are a few more pics for you guys looking for size comparrisom.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to say I enjoy my P9. It is what I carry in the summer time since it is so thin you can put it anywhere. I am 6'5 so I have big hands but the extended mag helped significantly in keeping my pinkie griped securely. I also heard Kahr is the approved off duty weapon for NYPD.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice! thanks for sharing. I gotta download my P9 pics.


----------

